# SS 14.08.21 - Martucci #2



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Giuseppe Martucci (1856 - 1909)
*
Symphony no. 2 in F major, op. 81

I. Allegro Moderato
II. Scherzo (Allegro vivace)
III. Adagio non troppo
IV. Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we have a full-blooded big ol' Romantic symphony with Martucci's Symphony no. 2 in F major. The symphony was finished in 1904 and had its first performance that year in Milan. There are a few performances of the work which was a favorite of Maestro Toscanini, and his early recording of the work is below with the NBC Orchestra. Toscanini was a fierce advocate of Martucci's work and many of his concerts included his works. I also listened to the ASV disc with Francesco D'Avalos conducting the Philharmonia for some superior sonics.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Martucci: Symphony No.1 in D minor, Op.75, etc.

Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Rogerx said:


> Martucci: Symphony No.1 in D minor, Op.75, etc.
> 
> Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra, Kees Bakels


This one and spotify


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall give this one a listen also from Spotify


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Another enjoyable romantic listen this week. Nothing alarming or ground breaking and doesn’t out stay it’s welcome.
This is a good example of a work that concert audiences would enjoy if only it was programmed, a bit less Beethoven would not go amiss


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I thought I had already posted. I listened to the D'Avalos recording yesterday. I was rather underwhelmed and found little in the work to like and very little that seemed inspired. The first part of the last movement struck me as the best bit but on the whole this was not a work for me.


----------

